# irish people in new zealand - happy?!



## kazzamick

Hi there, I am a kiwi living in Ireland. Me and my Irish partner are thinking of moving to New Zealand, and while my partner says we would like to move there, due to the way things are here in Ireland, and new zealand being a lovely country, he often mentions the way he was treated in New Zealand during previous holidays there. I can't say exactly what people have said to him, but he says that remarks have been made to him which would be considered anti-irish. I think he feels kiwis have an impression that irish people may be lazy and stupid. Obviously I don't think this! And I struggle to convince him that surely he just met a handful of realy ignorant people while he was there.

My question is: Have you experienced any negativity due to you being Irish? I would like to hear about it, significant or slight - rudeness, laughed at, racism? From strangers, people you work with, anything. Even better, I would love to hear that this hasn't happened to you at all!

Thanks,


----------



## topcat83

kazzamick said:


> Hi there, I am a kiwi living in Ireland. Me and my Irish partner are thinking of moving to New Zealand, and while my partner says we would like to move there, due to the way things are here in Ireland, and new zealand being a lovely country, he often mentions the way he was treated in New Zealand during previous holidays there. I can't say exactly what people have said to him, but he says that remarks have been made to him which would be considered anti-irish. I think he feels kiwis have an impression that irish people may be lazy and stupid. Obviously I don't think this! And I struggle to convince him that surely he just met a handful of realy ignorant people while he was there.
> 
> My question is: Have you experienced any negativity due to you being Irish? I would like to hear about it, significant or slight - rudeness, laughed at, racism? From strangers, people you work with, anything. Even better, I would love to hear that this hasn't happened to you at all!
> 
> Thanks,


Hi there

I'm not Irish, but I have many friends who are. All I can say is that as far as I know (and I speak to them often) they all love NZ, and have not experienced any racism. And they are a mixture of Northern, Southern and second-generation. One is already an NZ citizen, and one applies next week. I can't see that they'd do that if they felt it was not home.

What you do find in NZ is a 'friendly rivalry' between nationalities. This involves some gentle mickey-taking. You know the kind of thing - the English hate the Scots, the Scots hate England, everyone loves NZ and everyone hates the Aussies. It's all good hearted - and is one of the things I love about NZ. There's less 'political correctness'.

And the Rugby World Cup has really brought this out. It is very common at the moment to see cars with varying nations flags flying from the windows - usually with an 'All Blacks' flag as well, to show that they live in NZ in addition to supporting their 'birth team'. 

I've been trying to find a story that was in the NZ Herald last week (and have failed!) about how many Irish are emigrating to New Zealand - and it's a lot.


----------



## kazzamick

thanks topcat83, I've suggested this to him, and also that they may have thought they were being friendly, funny, and trying to endear themselves to him. He seems adamant - I suppose it could just be an excuse! Anyway, the coverage of the world cup here has done wonders for NZ - the irish seem to be loving it, and having nothing bad to say about the place, so I'll keep working on my partner! I saw the article I think you are referring to, its amazing the numbers that are going out there. Thanks again for your reply.


----------



## topcat83

The problem is that if he has in his mind that there is a problem with NZ as a whole, even if it was because of a couple of idiots, it will be very difficult to change his mind. All I can suggest is that you try and re-visit, and hopefully he has a more positive experience.


----------



## Song_Si

maybe this is the news item referred to in post #2

Irish immigrants on the increase


----------



## topcat83

Song_Si said:


> maybe this is the news item referred to in post #2
> 
> Irish immigrants on the increase


What a bad memory! Of course - you did a whole thread on it!


----------



## solasdubh

*No bad feelings in NZ!*

I lived in NZ for about 9 months, in wellington, and I never experienced ANY negativity for being Irish. In fact, myself and my girlfriend probably took the p*ss out of the kiwis far more than they did us! They don't tend to be as quick witted/cutting as we irish do. They seem very accepting and willing to be mates with foreigners in a way that we really don't. I have lived in Dublin most of my life and never really had a foreign friend, but after a month or 2, most of our friends were kiwis - I think that says it all really. Lovely people. But you won't get the same sharp banter as at home. Enjoy NZ, but you'll need to stay in close contact with folk back home to keep your banter sharp!!






kazzamick said:


> Hi there, I am a kiwi living in Ireland. Me and my Irish partner are thinking of moving to New Zealand, and while my partner says we would like to move there, due to the way things are here in Ireland, and new zealand being a lovely country, he often mentions the way he was treated in New Zealand during previous holidays there. I can't say exactly what people have said to him, but he says that remarks have been made to him which would be considered anti-irish. I think he feels kiwis have an impression that irish people may be lazy and stupid. Obviously I don't think this! And I struggle to convince him that surely he just met a handful of realy ignorant people while he was there.
> 
> My question is: Have you experienced any negativity due to you being Irish? I would like to hear about it, significant or slight - rudeness, laughed at, racism? From strangers, people you work with, anything. Even better, I would love to hear that this hasn't happened to you at all!
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## Dumbo

Perhaps he took some of Irish jokes the wrong way. The Irish are very well liked in NZ. I have never met anone from Ireland that I never liked. Goodluck to you both.


----------



## Kato_Au_Placard

Dumbo said:


> Perhaps he took some of Irish jokes the wrong way. The Irish are very well liked in NZ. I have never met anone from Ireland that I never liked. Goodluck to you both.


you never bumped into Seamus McDoonahoonagan?


----------

